# facial hair



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, what do the ladies like to see on their guys? Feel free to comment.

(I swear someone did a poll like this awhile ago, but I don't know where it went)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

See my avatar and style accordingly.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

I think it depends on what suits them best!


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

lasered off


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No real preference. Just as long as the guy isn't all scratching up my face. That sounds weird, but you know what I mean.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

something between 5'o clock shadow and REAL MAN BEARD.

some scruff is nice, basically.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Celestite said:


> lasered off


i want to do this. i look my best when i'm clean shaven, imo. long hair and facial hair doesn't look good on me. the only hair I like in my face is my thick eyebrows.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This is funny because I was pondering on doing an exact poll like this a couple months ago.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

I never had any preference in that respect as long as the person is well-groomed and the style suits them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Clean shaven, huh? 

I try to go for that - I actually still shave every other day.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Lol, 3 votes for the REAL MAN BEARD so far. Impressive.


----------



## rossifranklin (Mar 12, 2008)

Celestite said:


> lasered off


A guy getting laser removal? That could the the gayest thing I've heard all day. Shaving is cool, but not the laser. That's for ladies' legs and *****s only.

Lately I've been wearing a short (almost stubble) goatee and a permanent 5:00 shadow. I trim the stubble every day, but no shaving.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i just noticed the option 'neatly trimmed beard', that would most accurately described what i like best on guys


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Depends on the guy. I like beards on a guy, but the look doesn't work for everybody.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Neatly trimmed beards are nice. I like when my boyfriend keeps his that way because I can see his sexy face.

I'm impressed that there are five votes for REAL MAN BEARD!

Only... what constitutes real man beard? Is it this?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

pita said:


> Neatly trimmed beards are nice. I like when my boyfriend keeps his that way because I can see his sexy face.
> 
> I'm impressed that there are five votes for REAL MAN BEARD!
> 
> Only... what constitutes real man beard? Is it this?


There is nothing sexier than ZZ Top's enduring mandible pelag, twisting like two luxuriant helices of wiry goodness from their chins and beyond space and time. Any beard purporting to be a real man's beard that _doesn't_ look like an upside down sycamore is not a real man's beard, only an imitation. Although.. the one on the left looks more like the beard of the little Asian fellow in _Big Trouble in Little China_, so the naturally beard aging process seems to have rendered him from real man to wispy beard guy. The next beard stage is homelessness.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a 125 o'clock shadow right now. I will probably shave it tomorrow. I shave about once a week. It's pretty hard to do, especially considering I use the cheapest disposable razors money can buy.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn, I thoought it was multiple choice.
I basically think anything except moutsache and full beard looks nice. A moustache and beard may have been the in-thing back in the 1800s.

My sister had a boyfriend once who;d have to shave every day and sometimes twice a day. He was Iranian and had a fair bit of hair.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Why is the mustache getting no love?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice to see an even distribution of votes (over everything except mustache, obviously). I've always heard that one should go clean shaven for the ladies - despite the fact that it's a lot easier and quicker to shave a beard off than to grow one, women who like clean shaven men won't go for a bearded guy... but ladies who like bearded men will go for a clean shaven guy. Ironic, no?

Personally, I'm rockin' the "not neatly trimmed but I'm not man enough to rock the REAL MAN BEARD" look at the moment. Not having to shave is a godsend. As is having a significant other who's into men that look like they live in a cardboard box under an overpass and believe that God will bless folks who give them money to buy forties and cigarettes.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I live with my cousin and he shaves his whole body because "girl's don't like hair." whatever.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow I'm surprised at the number of votes going for full beards. I don't like having any sort of facial hair on me - makes me feel grubby.


----------



## Tryxy (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the look of a 5 o'clock shadow but I'm not into how scratchy it can be. I guess you could say my ideal guy would have the 5 o'clock shadow on one side of his face, and be clean-shaven on the other...but I really doubt that would be a popular poll option......


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Wow I'm surprised at the number of votes going for full beards.


I'm guessing that people just enjoy voting for "REAL MAN BEARD".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I bet "full beard" would have received fewer votes than "REAL MAN BEARD" :lol


----------

